# High-protein diet - evil



## Pam C (Nov 30, 2016)

I've described in this forum how I suffered from serious constipation and hard stools for years leading to multiple surgeries. The main culprit was Wellbutrin and once I quit taking it my constipation problem was over but leaky gas problem stayed. I've noticed that a diet is another culprit in addition to medication. I followed the high-protein low-carb fad for years. I was totally convinced that carbs are evil and make you gain weight. What a lie that is. I was into bodybuilding and running and religiously read fitness articles and bodybuilding forums and totally bought the high-protein fads. I experimented a high-fat low carb, high-protein low-fat low carb, gluten-free, casein-free, paleo etc. diets for years.

What I have discovered is that a high-fiber, mainly high-whole grain low-protein diet is the only diet that not only makes me feel full but also makes me lose weight. Believe me, I've tried everything. I went vegan for a couple of years and suffered from gas and and not feeling satiated (of course because I avoided grains and potatoes). I finally bumped into McDougall, Esselstyn, Ornish etc. diet forums and decided to try them one after another. I tried those but still was suffering from gas but NO constipation. However, trough try and error and many many experiments I finally found out that for my constipation a high insoluble cereal fiber (especially rye and flax-seed) bean-free no animal protein diet is perfect for me: no gas (just a bit in the beginning), no constipation, no hunger. I eat a lot of whole rye and barley porridges and avoid all animal protein such as meat, fish, eggs and dairy. Just a bit of casein (dairy protein) constipates me and eggs totally plug me. I now eat a lot of vegetables, berries and whole rye and barley in the form of porridges and feel great and I defecate twice a day and have no gas. One of the scientific explanation to being gas-free is that when you eat protein some of it (1-2 %) is fermented in the colon and that gives you gas. And I always thought that it were the soluble fiber that caused the gas )) Certainly it does when you microbiota is not used to it but protein is just as bad.

My objective is not to say that this is the only way to solve your constipation and gas problem but just to give you my story in case it helps.


----------



## Pam C (Nov 30, 2016)

Just to clarify I tried psyllium, sterculia, flax-seed, macrogol, linaclotide and can't even remember what more during my constipation years without any relief. Only once I quit the antidepressant and went low-protein animal product free high grain diet did I finally solve my constipation problem.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Really interesting stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------

